# Swordfish Bill Art



## Anthony C (Jun 20, 2008)

Well recieved my 1st swordfish bill back from Dan Matthews and it was everything I expected and more! Dan is great guy and captured exactly what I wanted threw couple talks over the phone and few pics I emailed. On top of his talented work he has great customer service. Recieved my bill and it was packaged great but somehow the two teak holders from the custome teak case were broke. I gave Dan a call Ã nd dropped them in the mail and in no time he not only had two new ones mailed to me he repaired the broken ones and had shipped them back as well. I know there are other guys out there such as RJ that do swordfish bill art and do quality work but if any of y'all are planning to get your bill done I highly reccomend Dan Matthews. I know if I have another done he will deffinatly be the one taking care of it again!


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Looks awesome!!!


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

Very nice.


----------



## waverider (Apr 23, 2005)

Awesome work!


----------



## Anthony C (Jun 20, 2008)

Big thanks to Brandon "chase this" and his crew for putting me on my 1st sword and giving me the knowledge and confidence to go out and go 1 for 2 on night time swords 1st time I tried it on my own. Hopefully in future I will get a chance to boat me one of the big boys I see a lot of you other 2cool crews post!


----------



## matthewsart (Feb 5, 2013)

Thanks Anthony for all the kind words. It was my pleasure doing it for you. I look forward to your next one, may it be a new record. Dan


----------



## kraken (Mar 27, 2013)

Awesome! I have so many ideas like that for my first sword bill....Now I just need to catch one! I will keep Dan in mind


----------



## leadweight (Mar 4, 2006)

Looks great. I was air drying a bill from my first swordfish I caught with Drilher. Was going to send it to Dan. Was keeping an eye on it but had to make a quick trip. Checked it when I got back and some darn rodent had got to it. Had it in a cage I built.
Dan will do my second sword bill. I can't wait to have one from him hanging on the wall.
That is so sweet looking.


----------



## matthewsart (Feb 5, 2013)

leadweight said:


> Looks great. I was air drying a bill from my first swordfish I caught with Drilher. Was going to send it to Dan. Was keeping an eye on it but had to make a quick trip. Checked it when I got back and some darn rodent had got to it. Had it in a cage I built.
> Dan will do my second sword bill. I can't wait to have one from him hanging on the wall.
> That is so sweet looking.


If you know the size of the bill and the weight of the fish, I can still make you one. I have some in inventory. Dan


----------



## jgale (Mar 4, 2011)

Sweet looking bill! Dan's work is second to none for sure.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Anthony C said:


> Big thanks to Brandon "chase this" and his crew for putting me on my 1st sword and giving me the knowledge and confidence to go out and go 1 for 2 on night time swords 1st time I tried it on my own. Hopefully in future I will get a chance to boat me one of the big boys I see a lot of you other 2cool crews post!


My pleasure, bud! Let's get back out there ASAP. I don't remember what blue water looks like.


----------

